# Retired stud cat



## Lintama (Nov 2, 2007)

I have had my Siamese stud boy neutered about three weeks ago. I just don't know what to do with him. He is still in his stud house. My vet said it can take up to three months for him to change. He is quieter than he was as he was a rather noisy boy. He is still very terratorial and does not like my moggie neutered cats than he sees in the garden. Given the chance, he would fight with them. I was told he is likely to continue spraying so I guess keeping him indoors is out of the question and will mean rehoming him will be difficult. 

Has anybody got any advice please?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Only advice I could offer is - give it time. You can't really judge after only 3 weeks as it'll take a fair bit longer than that for his hormones to 'settle'. If he sprayed previously then, yes, there's always that chance he will continue to do so, but I wouldn't say it's "likely" - you just never know with ex studs.

On the territorial issue, again, it's time. Once he's been neutered for 3+ months his behaviour should change. I think it also depends on what a boy's character was like before being neutered. My elderly(ish) still entire boy isn't the least bit territorial, neverhas been and he's never viewed any of others around him as the slightest threat - he's a bit of a dope really so I know I shouldn't have any major issues once he's neutered. But I would imagine it's more difficult to integrate an ex stud who's been a bit more 'fiesty'.

Sory can't be any more helpful than that.. it's just time.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I suspect the key is to rehome to a single cat household where there is no competition for him to spray against.

Liz


----------



## Lintama (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, I understand that three weeks is not very long. He is already less vocal but the terratorial side to his nature has not changed yet. I suspect it won't but as you say, it is not long enough to know. I am just putting out feelers and asking in advance what others do with their ex-stud cats. My boy is very friendly to people which is a plus. What I don't want is for him to end up on a farm living alone in a barn. He deserves better than that. I care a lot for my cats and rehoming him is going to be hard enough for me. He is my first stud cat and I have decided to neuter him at a young age so that he will hopefully change into a lovely pet. He is only four years old. I don't think it is fair to keep any stud cat in a pen much longer than that.

Thank you for your responses.


----------



## LittleStar2010 (May 18, 2010)

Pardon my niavity, but if he's happy enough in his stud pen and that is the lifestyle he is used to, then why not just keep him there? Why the need to rehome?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just give him more time.

I know of an ex stud who was a prolific sprayer, wasn't neutered until he was 11 years old, but who is now living indoors and doesn't spray - he is now 15! I think he was outside for about 2 months after he was neutered and then brought in.

I think obviously a lot is down to the temperament of the cat.

If all else fails you (well your boy!) could always try those stud pants - though I have to say I can't take these seriously...lol!

Home Made Stud Pants & Overalls - Cat-World


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> Just give him more time.
> 
> I know of an ex stud who was a prolific sprayer, wasn't neutered until he was 11 years old, but who is now living indoors and doesn't spray - he is now 15! I think he was outside for about 2 months after he was neutered and then brought in.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Flossiemum (Jul 16, 2010)

Its a shame you had him neutered because it sounds like he would have been an ideal boy for a novice breeder to start with.

Best of luck finding him a home.


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

I assume if you are retiring him that you have a replacement waiting to take his role that will need his space??

I have to be honest I am not a fan of people that choose to get rid of an animal onces its earnt more than its keep. You can reintroduce your cat to your others you do the same as you would for a new cat, if he is used to being away from them then you can't expect him to change over night it takes time and some intervention on your part.

I had my adult cats neutered at 6 both had previously been prolific sprayers they were never used for stud duties but were house cats and neutered after I moved house where they had a larger garden that was not enclosed by 40ft walls on all sides. It took about three months for the spraying to stop as it is a habit and I had to encourage them not to (plant sprayer does the job). 

The territorial behavioural issues are something else both of mine had fights with the neighbours cats neutered or not they still need to sort their place. You can do a proper introduction to your own cats but anyone elses I'm afraid is going to be difficult.


----------



## Lintama (Nov 2, 2007)

O K. Lets get one thing straight here :frown:..... I do not want to re-home my boy :nono: I love him to bits but I am trying to be unselfish and think about his future as a happy cat. He has done me proud with lovely kittens and deserves the very best home and if I can't give him the best then he needs to go to somebody who can.

He is in his pen for the time being so that I can monitor the change in his behaviour which will hopefully change. He still sprays like mad. He has stopped calling for girls which is great as he was rather noisy. I do have his son waiting in the wings and who has already mated and made pregnant one of my girls. I have an extra large pen which now has his son in and a smaller pen empty for mum and kittens to be in when the weather is good so pen space is not an issue. 

I did consider letting him go to another person who wanted a stud cat but I wanted him neutered so he can enjoy his retirement and frankly I would worry that he was getting the right care somewhere else. It is not easy to find a stud owner who I could trust. It is much easier to find somebody who would want him as a pet.

My vet said it could be up to three months before he loses his stud cat ways but he might still spray. That is the most important thing. If he stops spraying then I could have him indoors. I suspect he is going to be just as terratorial as he still hates the other cats in the garden. He would fight with them.

I decided to ask questions on the forum so that maybe somebody out there could offer suggestions and to find out what other stud owners did after retiring their boy.

Thank you for your suggestions. I will just have to wait and see how it goes. Fingers crossed he will stop spraying.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I have to be honest I am not a fan of people that choose to get rid of an animal onces its earnt more than its keep


It's not something I do automatically but such a blanket statement smacks of inexperience. What matters first and foremost is the cat. There are many and varied reasons why adult cats are rehomed but they come down to the single fact that it's about where the cat will be happiest. A stud cat like this could well settle as an 'only cat', it's probably the best option and he'll have the added benefit of loads more individual attention than if he stayed as another retired neuter in a multi-cat household.

There are three types of people with cats. Cat lovers, cat keepers and cat collectors. Cat collectors think they're cat lovers. They're not and there's never a good outcome when people don't realise the house is full.


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

i doubt this will be much help as i have moggies but iv bred from my boy for past 3yrs and had him neautered 2months ago he has gone from being a untouchable cat to finally letting me stroke him a little he does still try it on a little with my older girl but its getting better and better with him as weeks go by so id say give a bit more time and see how it goes good luck x


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Really can't put it any better than 'havoc' already has but just to add my two penny'worth though this isn't entirely aimed at the person who isn't a fan of breeders rehoming cats. I've bred BSH's for 27 years. My prime consideration is the health, welfare and happiness of my cats which includes certain obligations I have to people who buy kittens from me. Can you imagine turning up at a breeder's home to find it overrun and overcrowded with stressed (probably very unhealthy as a result) cats? Any sensible person would entirely understand the implications of that.

In my time, I've found myself in many a breeder's home such as this and I can tell you that, without excpetion, it's very unpleasant indeed; particularly so for the poor cats


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

havoc said:


> .
> 
> There are three types of people with cats. Cat lovers, cat keepers and cat collectors. Cat collectors think they're cat lovers. They're not and there's never a good outcome when people don't realise the house is full.


Just out of interest, what's the difference between a cat keeper and a cat collector?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Just out of interest, what's the difference between a cat keeper and a cat collector?


Well now let's try to explain. It is my own terminology and categoristion so completely personal  People on this forum generally have a huge interest in their cats - cat lovers. There is a large ownership, almost a tradition in this country, among people who have a cat sort of 'around'. They don't learn anything about cats, they don't really believe cats have incredible personalities, they don't believe cats need that much attention. They're the ones I call cat 'keepers' as opposed to cat lovers. They just keep a cat because that's what they've always done.

Cat collectors can't say no and the numbers keep growing. The extreme examples are the nutters with tens of cats in a filthy house who we see on the tv. They are truly delusional and cannot see when things have gone too far. They usually claim to be cat lovers but the cats are often in a bad way because such overcrowding, poor diet etc. They 'love' them too much to get them neutered, groom long haired cats, force a worming pill down their throat. It all seems too cruel.

There are people who take in loads of cats and they are beautifully cared for. Such people are in effect private rescues and don't count as 'collectors' of course


----------



## Lintama (Nov 2, 2007)

Well said on the past couple of responses. I totally agree.:thumbup:


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I have read the thread but I can't see why he is being rehomed? Is he being replaced? I wish I could offer him a home but I have other cats. I have hankered after a meezer for years but siamese rescues near me won't rehome to someone with moggies. 

On a side note:



serenitylove said:


> i doubt this will be much help as i have moggies but iv bred from my boy for past 3yrs and had him neautered 2months ago he has gone from being a untouchable cat to finally letting me stroke him a little he does still try it on a little with my older girl but its getting better and better with him as weeks go by so id say give a bit more time and see how it goes good luck x


Eh? You bred from a cat that couldn't be touched?!


----------

